# **** RBO 3-D on May 20 ****



## passthru24 (May 11, 2012)

We will be holding another tournament on May 20, and with the time change comes earlier sign in time. Start shooting at 8am and it goes till 3pm, so everyone come on out and kill some foam and get your 3-D groove on


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2012)

woo hoo one more week!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 12, 2012)

Lookin forward to it!


----------



## C Cape (May 12, 2012)

Can not wait!  It's gonna be SOLID!


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 14, 2012)

We will be there, with a few more in toe!


----------



## passthru24 (May 15, 2012)

elsberryshooter said:


> We will be there, with a few more in toe!



Good deal,,,make sure you bring D-Wayne cause we miss him,, Look forward to seeing everyone this weekend, the weather should be great,,


----------



## BowedUP (May 15, 2012)

Clear out all the ticks before we get there!


----------



## killitgrillit (May 15, 2012)

BowedUP said:


> Clear out all the ticks before we get there!



Ticks, we ain't got no stinking ticks.


----------



## hound dog (May 16, 2012)

Sunday am I'm there


----------



## melinda hawk (May 16, 2012)

we are ready to kill some foam.


----------



## BowedUP (May 17, 2012)

Come on Sunday!!    That new BMF should raise the wifes score about 30 - 40 points!!


----------



## killitgrillit (May 17, 2012)

BowedUP said:


> Come on Sunday!!    That new BMF should raise the wifes score about 30 - 40 points!!



Come on with it, I love those BMF stabs.


----------



## passthru24 (May 18, 2012)

Weather should be great Sunday and the foam is ready for some arrows to be stuck in it. Hope all of you can come out and have some fun and enjoy the foam killing.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 18, 2012)

2 more days ..........


----------



## passthru24 (May 18, 2012)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> 2 more days ..........



Well if BoBo ain't here he is going to get BooBoo Oh yea drag that Cape with you


----------



## Hilsman (May 18, 2012)

See ya'll sunday


----------



## C Cape (May 19, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Well if BoBo ain't here he is going to get BooBoo Oh yea drag that Cape with you



I'm gonna drag something when I get there....It's not appropriate to be posted here though...


----------



## killitgrillit (May 19, 2012)

C Cape said:


> I'm gonna drag something when I get there....It's not appropriate to be posted here though...



We can cut the legs off a little bit on your stool so they won't drag, did you think short people might take offense to that or what???


----------



## C Cape (May 19, 2012)

I'm not as short as some....hmmmm


----------



## passthru24 (May 19, 2012)

C Cape said:


> I'm not as short as some....hmmmm



Well this is true, your not as short as !!!!,,, Well at least your Ebonics is still good to, Oh wait I meant your hooked on phonics ,,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (May 19, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Well this is true, your not as short as !!!!,,, Well at least your Ebonics is still good to, Oh wait I meant your hooked on phonics ,,,,



et wooked fo mee


----------



## passthru24 (May 19, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> et wooked fo mee



U sho r smarty


----------



## C Cape (May 19, 2012)

See ya'll bright n early.....You better have my stickers Don or


----------



## hound dog (May 20, 2012)

On the road. See yall soon.


----------



## onfhunter1 (May 20, 2012)

Hey guys what a great shoot really had alot of fun.was great to meet scott and don.look foward to shooting some more of your shoots


----------



## DoubleRR (May 20, 2012)

Mannnnn...they have you fooled!


----------



## onfhunter1 (May 20, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> Mannnnn...they have you fooled!



Whats up with that


----------

